# equipment



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

come on whos piranhas have disstroyed equipment before (including nets!!!)


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Besides nets, tail whipping heaters, Chewing up fake plants. Thats it.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

My live plants get mowed every other day. Whats their secret. I can only get off my a** every other week and mow.

-Kevin-


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to equipment questions.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

3 air hoses bitten thru,a coulpe plastic plants chewed up and 1 heater smashed so far


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A couple of nets, one heater and a shizload of live plants...


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

nets, live plants, driftwood, suction cups on my heaters, scatched my glass


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i went through 2 heaters in 2 weeks until i got a heater guard i dont have live plants anymore as they just dont survive my fake plants do last longer but still end up looking shabby and now dont have a bubble curtain any more due to hose damage .i have 4 nets all with holes in but wont buy any untill i need a new one as i dont plan on taking my fish out in the near future


----------

